# "The Private Toll of Public Service"



## SgtTDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

Our local newspaper recently did a six-part video segment on the toll a career in Law Enforcement takes on the lives of its members. We've lost two street cops in a relatively short span of time here, and this really hits home for many of us in this area of PA. In addition to interviews with the wives of the fallen offivers, there are interviews with the wife of a local officer who took his own life due to job-stress, and a few other insightful interviews. Granted, their goal is still to "sell the papers", but the journalists involved in this project actually put forth the effort and did a great job. Some great, yet often heart-wrenching, information. A reminder to stay ever vigilant out there; not only to those known and visible threats, but also to the constant toll this job can take our your physical and emotional survival.

Link to the interviews: Beyond the badge: The private toll of public service

Stay safe!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Very moving videos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Excellent post. Welcome Newbie.


----------



## SgtTDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Now THAT is a great first post! SgtTDawg should be the poster-boy for all n00bs thinking about submitting a first post! Welcome aboard SgtTDawg!


LOL! Thanks for the welcomes. I moderate a fishing board with over 3800+ members down here in PA - I know all too well what it's like dealing with less-than-intelligent nOObs and smacktards. Almost refreshing to actually be the newbie for once...like getting carded in the liquor store when you're "over the hill".  Great to read some of the issues our brothers to the north deal with, and how they so often resemble our own issues down here.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

SgtTDawg said:


> LOL! Thanks for the welcomes. I moderate a fishing board with over 3800+ members down here in PA - I know all too well what it's like dealing with less-than-intelligent nOObs and smacktards. Almost refreshing to actually be the newbie for once...like getting carded in the liquor store when you're "over the hill".  Great to read some of the issues our brothers to the north deal with, and how they so often resemble our own issues down here.


Sheesh. A Newbie that I actually like for a change.


----------

